# D20Modern: The "In Character" Character game[Recruitment]



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey

I don't know about the interest in all this, but I thought wouldn't it be amusing if there was a game where we played ourselves as D20 Modern characters?

Have you ever wondered how you'd stack up as a hero/heroine?

It would also be a fun way to get to know everyone.

EDIT: Added this so that people can read this right off instead of searching for the post down there.



You can have your real occupation or the PbPGamer Occupation and of course the specialization: PbPAddict will be available....with new skills, etc....

Everyone will start at 1st level but you'll quickly move up in level no fear!  You'll be required to start with some ranks in Knowledge(D&D).

People are *not* allowed to:
1. Die, they will be only unconscious and moved to the hospital by paramedics
2. Talk about mature subject matter...I'm going for a G rating here.
3. Be serious, hey this is for fun!

The basic premise is that everyone is meeting at a convention when bad things happen and its up to the band of  PbPGamers to solve the mystery and stop the madness! Ya'all start off in your normal lives but once ah...an event happens, then you'll be allowed access to the arcane/psychic/divine powers via wild talent feats.

I know this is madness on my part, but there will be no limit on how many people play in this game unless I go beserk.  You don't have to post every day, but ah...if you don't post at least once a day the GM will take liberties with your character and probably lock him or her in a closet  quaking in fear.

It will be a VERY bizarre adventure with even more bizarre weapons...for example I have stats for a...ah..."Chicken Morpher" I'm dying to use....so you can tell this is in no way at remotely serious so I will be pretty relaxed about the play style.

What I'd like:
1. Name (First and Last or just First is fine...but please your ACTUAL real name)
2. Occupation(your ACTUAL occupation or take PbPGamer Occupation available)
3. Description or Picture
4. Anything you want to add like why you picked the class you did.
5. Your current D20 Character Stats

Starting at Level 1
32 point buy system
Don't worry about wealth, buy normal stuff you would have for equipment

Convention: Ithacon
Location:  Ithaca, NY at Cornell University

Here is the rogue gallery thread to see who's currently playing.  If you've already been approved for the game, post up your character profile, let me know and I'll start you in.

These are the players so far....

Level Ten
Hanh (Almighty DM with her two cats) - USA
Six aka Sixchan - Scotland
Wille aka Dalamar - Finland
James  aka Jemal - Canada

Level Nine
Rom aka Janos Audron - Netherlands

Level Eight
James aka FestyDog - Australia

Level Six
Mario aka Lichtenhart - Italy

Level Five
Daniel aka Thoughtbubble- USA?

Level Four
Folkert aka Douane - Germany

Level Three
Curran aka Ivanhoe - USA

Level Two
Matt aka Krizzel - USA
Patrik Renholm - Finland

_Level One_
Erich aka Wanderer- USA


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

Since I have a suspision as to where you came up with this idea, count me in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Since I have a suspision as to where you came up with this idea, count me in.   *




hehehe.....


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 11, 2003)

I could join this one too. But who is insane enough to DM us?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I could join this one too. But who is insane enough to DM us?  *




HelllOOOO.....I'm the one who came up with Hanhp btw modeled after me....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

I do not own d20 Modern, but I find this idea mildly interesting...

However, before you go on with this most unusual venture - be aware that it will be incredibly difficult to RP yourselves.  While it would be easier in an RL game, where your reactions are immediate, in a PbP there is time to sit back and consider your reactions, and you can go over a post and make it look better.

Just my 2 cp, though...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I do not own d20 Modern, but I find this idea mildly interesting...
> 
> However, before you go on with this most unusual venture - be aware that it will be incredibly difficult to RP yourselves.  While it would be easier in an RL game, where your reactions are immediate, in a PbP there is time to sit back and consider your reactions, and you can go over a post and make it look better.
> 
> Just my 2 cp, though... *




don't have to own d20 modern to play

Oh I don't find it a problem.  I mean, I wasn't everyone being able to be truly faithful to ourselves.  This game is totally not supposed to be serious, just some fun and hilarity.  I plan on being my completely bizzaro self...slightly exaggerated though not quite as exaggerated as Hanhp....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

I see...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm afraid I don't know Hanhp (or should I be afraid to know her?)  

Ok, then what level are we? One for every game we're in?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I'm afraid I don't know Hanhp (or should I be afraid to know her?)
> 
> Ok, then what level are we? One for every game we're in?  *




geez then gary would be an epic character...

LOL well Hanhp is actually androgenous (which I am not!) but otherwise, very much like me exaggerated....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Ok, then what level are we? One for every game we're in?  *




What about games we're DMing?  Those should be worth more than games we're in... 

And the IR!  What about that?  That should count as 15 levels by itself right there...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

I was thinking of adding a few occupations and skills to this. For those of you inbetween occupations, I was thinking: occupation as PbPGamer(I'll write it up) and of course the specialization: PbPAddict will be available....with new skills, etc....

Everyone will start at 1st level but you'll quickly move up in level no fear!  You'll be required to start with some ranks in Knowledge(D&D).

People are *not* allowed to:
1. Die, they will be only unconscious and moved to the hospital by paramedics
2. Talk about mature subject matter...I'm going for a G rating here.
3. Be serious, hey this is for fun!

The basic premise is that everyone is meeting at a convention when bad things happen and its up to the band of  PbPGamers to solve the mystery and stop the madness!

EDIT:  I know this is madness on my part, but there will be no limit on how many people play in this game unless I go beserk.  You don't have to post every day, but ah...if you don't post at least once a day the GM will take liberties with your character and probably lock him or her in a closet  quaking in fear.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

I guess I've gotten too deep into this now...

I'm in...

But wouldn't the idea for the gamers to be ensuring that the madness continues at the con, rather than stopping it?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I guess I've gotten too deep into this now...
> 
> I'm in...
> 
> But wouldn't the idea for the gamers to be ensuring that the madness continues at the con, rather than stopping it?  *




I should be more specific and comment that it will be a different brand of madness all together....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I should be more specific and comment that it will be a different brand of madness all together.... *




Okay... so, we're trying to replace the bad-madness with the good-madness?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay... so, we're trying to replace the bad-madness with the good-madness? *





YES!


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm in!

Can I take the Metagaming feat?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I'm in!
> 
> Can I take the Metagaming feat? *




oh nice idea...hmm keep the ideas coming!   I'll be writing all the extra feats/skills/occupation/prestige classes up...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, if you do Metagaming, then you have to do an IC feat... a feat that says "I'm so into the game, I'm acting IC even when OoC!"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 11, 2003)

Ideas for skills:
Knowledge: OOC
Speak Jargon
Sense Munchkin

EDIT: and we all need "Exotic Weapon Proficiency: D20s"


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 11, 2003)

This sounds very interesting - I'd be wanting to give it a try.

Some skills I'd want:
Sense BS
OOC Chatter Proficiency
Power Gamer template


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm in... especially if we're lvl=Games.  hehe... yet another reason to catch up to Gary!

Hmm.. I've got a few feats+Skills I'ld love: 
First Dibs (General)
You automatically get the first choice of any treasure/goodie.  If multiple characters have this feat, strongest goes first, women before men, DM before all.

Cheat (Powergamer +Munchkin Only)
Whenever nobody is looking you may change any die roll or stat to any other number you want.

Plausible Deniability(General)
Prereq: Bluff 5 ranks
You lie.  You lie like a dog.  They don't beleive you but they can't prove you wrong.  Good for you.

Skills: 
Rules Lawyering
Brown-Nosing


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd recommend levels=seniority in the IC Forum.  

If so, I'd be an Antediluvian.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I'd recommend levels=seniority in the IC Forum.
> 
> If so, I'd be an Antediluvian.   *




I'd be right up around there with you, reaper... not quite as old, but almost...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd be in if I hadn't already tried making myself with modern and failed miserably... What the heck, I'm in too!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay here is my first jab at a PbP Gamer occupation...

Occupation: PbP Gamer
What are you talking about?  The boards ARE your true occupation.  You spend your time on the boards with the exclusion of everything else.
Pre-requisite: Old enough to read and type

Class Skills: 
Knowledge(D&D)
Pick one more skill as a Class Skill

Exotic Weapon Proficiency(D20 Dice)

Reputation Increase: + 1


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

For levels I'ld highly suggest 2.  It's the most likely to accomodate most of our skills and abilities.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *For levels I'ld highly suggest 2.  It's the most likely to accomodate most of our skills and abilities. *




Well for my sanity, I'd like all of you to start as level one, that way if people join while the game is going, they start off as level one.

Don't worry though, depending on the frequency of your posts, you'll go up in level once a week(if you post once a day).  Pretty psychotic? yeah I know...but lol I don't plan on having this game go on forever!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

OK, so are there any other things we need to know?  Stat points, Wealth, Occupations (I know you said you're working on those so I'll be patient for that).  

Is there going to be anything mystical or gang related or sci fi or what's it going to be?  I'm hoping we're not just doing our normal lives cuz well...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OK, so are there any other things we need to know?  Stat points, Wealth, Occupations (I know you said you're working on those so I'll be patient for that).
> 
> Is there going to be anything mystical or gang related or sci fi or what's it going to be?  I'm hoping we're not just doing our normal lives cuz well...  *





Ya'all start off in your normal lives but once ah...an event happens, then you'll be allowed access to the arcane/psychic/divine powers via wild talent feats.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 12, 2003)

I think that I'm going to have to stay out of this one...

I'm starting up a couple of games in the next week or two, I just joined another... and I would have problems trying to RP myself online.

Sorry.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I think that I'm going to have to stay out of this one...
> 
> I'm starting up a couple of games in the next week or two, I just joined another... and I would have problems trying to RP myself online.
> 
> Sorry. *





Aww okay.  You're welcome to join any time though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmm is everyone listed above as interested, still interested?

If so, point buy 32 (aren't we heroic?) D20 Modern.  Starting Wealth Bonus +3.  Pick an occupation.  If you don't have an occupation that fits in there.  Pick PgB Gamer occupation that I give there.  I'll think about the skills so you can always change your skills and feats before the game a starts when I come up with new stuff.

Level 1 Starting.  If you post once a day (during the week so that's min 5 posts a week) then you'll be Level 2 by the end of that week.

I'll post myself (of course I'm gonna be in there as an NPC) to give you a template of what I'd like posted in the Rogue Gallery.

How does that sound?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> How does that sound? *




Sounds good 

Hmm, what version of myself to make...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> Hmm, what version of myself to make... *




Well there will be action and adventure (not just rping a convention)...think Bimbos of the Death Sun gone amok....


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Though I'm late in the voting, I'd prefer PbP games = levels.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Though I'm late in the voting, I'd prefer PbP games = levels.   *




Again, I don't think I'm quite up to DMing EPIC characters quite yet....


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Again, I don't think I'm quite up to DMing EPIC characters quite yet.... *




That's fine, I've already got myself stated up for d20M at level 1 anyway.  I just have to use the extra point buy points and work  out the ramifactions of those, and I'm set.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 13, 2003)

Can I statlessly role-play myself as others see me? For instance, I have a reputation for being in more than one place at a time (as per my secret passages in every place I frequent...), and I figure that by the time a convention is going on, I can be in and out of corners and hallways at all times. Probably saying things in the background that make absolutely no sense, or muttering about food sleep and video games, and why I love buffalo chicken strips. That's the real me, no need for statistics or gear .

However, I would think things like these apply: (weapon Focus, proficiency, and specialization in video games, with a non-proficiency penalty to sports titles, racing games, and platformers, skills being Craft: Post (+10 competency bonus for my sig), Profession: Pulsing Brain, Perform: Way too much, and finally Video Game (+10 competency bonus for addiction, -5 to all non-dork related activities)


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 13, 2003)

do you have room for one more? and if so can i start out with a gun if i'm law enforcement at the convention.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hmm is everyone listed above as interested, still interested?
> 
> If so, point buy 32 (aren't we heroic?) D20 Modern.  Starting Wealth Bonus +3.  Pick an occupation.  If you don't have an occupation that fits in there.  Pick PgB Gamer occupation that I give there.  I'll think about the skills so you can always change your skills and feats before the game a starts when I come up with new stuff.
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me too. Please post a link here to the thread you'll make.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *do you have room for one more? and if so can i start out with a gun if i'm law enforcement at the convention. *




Well if you're a cop in real life, I guess you'd have a gun in your luggage (lol I don't know WHY but I'm willing to suspend disbelief-really you're a cop?  that's pretty kewl)

my brother is an ex-cop but he never carried his gun everywhere, but then he wasn't a detective or undercover or anything.

EDIT:  Just the gun you have RL, not some super gun


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool!  I guess I should Stat up, then...


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 13, 2003)

i think instead of a cop i will be a private investigator nosing around at the convention.  and as to me being a cop in real life, im not.  but then again i dont really have much of a life so far to role play.  i really havnt even reached my 20s yet.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't have d20 Mod yet, but I'm guessing the SRD is all you really need... If so, I wouldn't mind popping in as a caricature of my real-life self (oh yeah, performance art major)... Can I get a synergy bonus to Critical Theory checks for having ranks in Bluff?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 13, 2003)

where should we post our characters.  oh and this is my first time playing d20 modern, though i have been playing 3e for years so please be patient with me and tell me if i did something wrong with my character with the rules or if you think it doesnt fit this campaign and i will fix it.  Thx


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *i think instead of a cop i will be a private investigator nosing around at the convention.  and as to me being a cop in real life, im not.  but then again i dont really have much of a life so far to role play.  i really havnt even reached my 20s yet. *




Well, the problem is this Ivanhoe.  This game is about making fun of our real selves, about getting to know everyone else in the forum while we save the world,  so I can't accept characters that, well, aren't you.  If you haven't gotten out of school yet, that's what the school occupation is for.

So if anyone doesn't feel comfortable making a D20 Level 1 version of their real self, please don't play the game.  If you lie to me, I will be very..._very_...angry.  

And for clarification, I don't want you to roleplay your LIFE, I just want you to create your real self as if you were a level 1 d20 PC.  Obviously as level 1 you wont' be able to include EVERYTHING about yourself, but just pick one aspect of you.

Trust me...you won't just be sitting at a convention rping yourself rping....it is an actual adventure and stuff will be happening.

If you're a regular poster, you should be gaining a roughly a level every week.

EDIT: I should clarify some MORE....at LEVEL 1 starting off I want you to be yourself.  But after level 1, you'll be able to slowly gain access to all kinds of things arcane/psyhic/divine/kewl weapons...whatever.  So you can be superversions of yourself after that.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 13, 2003)

alright my character is ready just tell me where to post. im anxious to get started.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm trying to finish off my other stuff before I get started on this or the Wuxia campaign, so keep talking about what kind of skills/feats/occupations/prestige classes you'd like to see.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 14, 2003)

my character is a athletic guy who doesn't like to play many sports.  He does enjoy paintball and baseball and is quite good at them, but he does have a habit of using his skills for not so good purposes such as taking the pen from the store, seeing if he can sneak up on his brothers etc. etc.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm a student with lots of unneeded (IMO) knowledge and also doing some TaekWon-Do.
This'll be easy to implement with a Smart hero with the Martial Arts basic feats.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm 100% geek.  I guess I'm a Smart hero then...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I'm a student with lots of unneeded (IMO) knowledge and also doing some TaekWon-Do.
> This'll be easy to implement with a Smart hero with the Martial Arts basic feats. *




Unfortunately for martial arts feats you need at least a BaB +1 and SMART Level 1 is at +0


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 14, 2003)

But hey, with 32 point buy (which we aren't close to...), you could be an intelligent fast hero or something.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *But hey, with 32 point buy (which we aren't close to...)*




I know  I was being....nice.....


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey, I'm not complaining.  Now I can have an 18 intelligence if I place all the other stats according to how I really am...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately for martial arts feats you need at least a BaB +1 and SMART Level 1 is at +0 *



Darn, didn't remember that (2nd Modern char). I'll pick Brawl instead (probably fits m skills better anyway). Defensive MA doesn't need BAB, so that's still in.

How would you stat an air soft gun? I have one of those and was wondering.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Darn, didn't remember that (2nd Modern char). I'll pick Brawl instead (probably fits m skills better anyway). Defensive MA doesn't need BAB, so that's still in.
> 
> How would you stat an air soft gun? I have one of those and was wondering. *





nothing that's not in the d20 modern book please.  and anything else, you have to ask and I'll stat it myself.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 14, 2003)

Since there are already two smart heroes I guess I'll go dedicated. It doesn't really matter to me, I'm a scoutmaster and a geek 

STR 14 DEX  8 CON 10 INT 16 WIS 16 CHA 12
not too much off


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

I are a Smart Hero, to.

D'oh!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Damn you all for being SMART! 

hehe, well hmm...I guess I should go after the other half of my personality to add a mix to the whole thing.  But I haven't done all that Charismatic stuff since college, been too sucked up into the SMART world.

But I suspected there would be alot of SMART heroes here.

Why don't you just be a FAST hero Dalamar? If you wanted to use your martial arts background?  I would have for me, but I haven't done that in ages.

Krizzel I believe is thinking of FAST for himself perhaps for similiar reasons.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *nothing that's not in the d20 modern book please.  and anything else, you have to ask and I'll stat it myself.  *



Brawl is in there 
And I'm asking how you would stat an air soft, so your post makes little sense to me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Brawl is in there
> And I'm asking how you would stat an air soft, so your post makes little sense to me.  *





I know  that was for everyone else's benefit


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Why don't you just be a FAST hero Dalamar? If you wanted to use your martial arts background?  I would have for me, but I haven't done that in ages.*



Because my average in sixth-form is somewhere around 8.9 (on a scale of 4 to 10), so I need those skills to represent myself correctly. I'm a bit of a perfectionist, can't help it.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 14, 2003)

ooooo, if you can use stuff not in book how would you stat a semi paintball gun


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok, I'll give it a try; since we have time till the beginning of the game, I guess to know each other a little won't do us any bad. This is my my first char with D20 modern rules so tell me if I did anything wrong.

*Mario Bolzoni*
Dedicated Hero 1
Occupation: Student
Age: 23
Stats: STR 14 DEX  8 CON 10 INT 16 WIS 16 CHA 12
Saves: Fort +1 Ref -1 Wis +4
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Creative (Craft (writing) and Perform (Roleplaying)), Educated (Technology and Theology and philosophy)
Talents: Skill Emphasis (Research)
Skills: Craft (Writing +7), Knowledge (Art +4, Behavioral Sciences +4, Current events +4, Earth and Life Sciences +4, History +4, Physical Sciences +4, Popular Culture +4, Technology +7, Theology and Philosophy +7), Listen +5, Read/Write Language (English), Sense motive +7, Speak Language (English), Spot +5, Survival +4, Treat injury +4, Computer Use* +5, Perform* (Roleplaying +5), Research* +8
Wealth Bonus: +4
Rep Bonus: +1
BAB: +0
AC: 10
HP: 6
AP: 5


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

I'll take Fast, then.  I can run (away from things) very fast.

EDIT: Umm, I'm not sure what Occupation to take...I'm a Student taking a gap year, who is now a Secretary in a school...but Academic and White Collar are 23+ andIm not that old, and I'm only technically a student.

Ugh, this is what happens when you stat yourself...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 15, 2003)

And here is a link to a picture of me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I'll take Fast, then.  I can run (away from things) very fast.
> 
> EDIT: Umm, I'm not sure what Occupation to take...I'm a Student taking a gap year, who is now a Secretary in a school...but Academic and White Collar are 23+ andIm not that old, and I'm only technically a student.
> 
> Ugh, this is what happens when you stat yourself... *




Well, you're definitely not academic because you don't teach.  You're an officer worker as a secretary, so you're white collar.  But if you're primarily a student, then you should take the student occupation.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Don't forget we also have PbP Gamer Occupation available for those of you who don't know where to stick yourself.  Its in one of the posts up there.

Also there's

Exotic Weapon Proficiency (D20 Dice) I'll be stating that up also.  It will work as a thrown weapon.

Knowledge(D&D)

Perform(Acting) is now known as Perform(Roleplaying)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Post yourself here.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, you're definitely not academic because you don't teach.  You're an officer worker as a secretary, so you're white collar.  But if you're primarily a student, then you should take the student occupation. *




Actually, You'd be surprised how often I've ended up teaching.  I've had to fill in for Guitar teachers, I was Librarian for a day, and I've had to teach the head teacher a few things about manners...

Right, I guess I'm white collar or student then.  But I'd like to be a PbP gamer...ahh, I'll work it out.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 15, 2003)

strong heros start out with simple weapons proficency and d10 hit die right?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 15, 2003)

oops posted in wrong place


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, You'd be surprised how often I've ended up teaching.  I've had to fill in for Guitar teachers, I was Librarian for a day, and I've had to teach the head teacher a few things about manners...
> 
> Right, I guess I'm white collar or student then.  But I'd like to be a PbP gamer...ahh, I'll work it out. *




PbPGamer is supposed to be for those of us who don't have an occupation at the current time. ;p

And your name is actually "six"?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

I was thinking we should all take PbP Gamer Occupation LOL since well ;p if we're actually doing this, we all must be totally addicted eh?  What do you think?

If you want me to stat something, let me know.  So far I have an airgun and paintball gun.  Anything else?  I will have stats for the D20 Dice, which if everyone takes PbP Gamer will have proficiency with...but I'm thinking we should all have proficiency with that.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2003)

My only problem with universal PbP Gamer occupations is that I'm already stated up as white-collar.  I'd have to juggle a few things if you did that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garyh _*My only problem with universal PbP Gamer occupations is that I'm already stated up as white-collar.  I'd have to juggle a few things if you did that. *




Ahh hmmm ;p well PbPGamer will just be an option then.  You can take it in lieu of any of the occupations.  Also, IGNORE the age requirements for the occupations...I mean if you're PhD at the age of 20  you're a PhD...nothing to it.

*fears a huge explosion of PbPGamer occupations peopled by SMART heros* well if you are, you are 

hehe and don't WORRY about weapons.  You'll find plenty...ah...interesting ones on the way.  Krizzel knows one I'm going to use already and he thinks i'm a little nutty.  I just have to stat it up...though how you stat this one will be _interesting_....and you probably won't have proficiencies in them...as they're not listed...


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> PbPGamer is supposed to be for those of us who don't have an occupation at the current time. ;p
> 
> And your name is actually "six"? *




Well, if I wasn't being hassled by my housemates, I probably wouldn't be working...

My name isn't _actually_ Six, but its what most everyone calls me (And I am seriously considering changing it), and if we had met at a convention, I would most likely introduce myself that way.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, if I wasn't being hassled by my housemates, I probably wouldn't be working...
> 
> My name isn't actually Six, but its what most everyone calls me (And I am seriously considering changing it), and if we had met at a convention, I would most likely introduce myself that way. *




That's interesting.  Maybe you should add a blurb on your profile explaining how you got stuck with it, hehe for the more curious of us (curious, busybody either works).  That's an odd nickname, but then there are alot of odd nicknames out there.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh

As soon as I see about four people in the rogue gallery (not counting me cuz i will post up myself tonight) I'll start the IC thread and we're off!

Convention: Ithacon
Location:  Ithaca, NY at Cornell University (www.cornell.edu) in the Statler Hotel

Just remember that in absolutely no way is this game even remotely serious.  You are about to enter the world according me and its a pretty darn scary and bizzaro world....


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's interesting.  Maybe you should add a blurb on your profile explaining how you got stuck with it, hehe for the more curious of us (curious, busybody either works).  That's an odd nickname, but then there are alot of odd nicknames out there. *




I'm called Six in real life because for quite a while, the only contact I had with my friends who live around here is over the internet. After all that time, the name stuck.  I call everyone else by their real names, but for some reason they still call me Six.  Doesn't really bother me though...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmm I need to know if anybody is still interested in this or not.  Else I'll move on to other things and let this one go.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm still interested.  Have you tried plugging the game on Hal's Character Class thread in General?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I'm still interested.  Have you tried plugging the game on Hal's Character Class thread in General? *




I'd rather play with people who actually read the In Character threads


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm trying to find the time to stat myself. At times like this, I just hate school. 
It's like women, you hate them, but can't live without 'em.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I'm trying to find the time to stat myself. At times like this, I just hate school.
> It's like women, you hate them, but can't live without 'em.  *




Funny, I was going to say the same thing about men.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 16, 2003)

are we gonna have thsi campaign or not?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*are we gonna have thsi campaign or not? *




Ivanhoe, don't piss me off please with that attitude.  If you read up to earlier posts, you'll see my requirements to start this campaign which have not yet been met.

You are, of course, welcome to withdraw anytime.  

I don't need to do this campaign after all, I just wanted to do this to have fun and get to know the other people in the forum a little better.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ivanhoe, don't piss me off please with that attitude.  If you read up to earlier posts, you'll see my requirements to start this campaign which have not yet been met.
> 
> ...




I think/hope that Ivanhoe's comment was probably one of general exasperation in general rather than anything specifically directed at you, KV.  Since other people expressed interest and disappeared, if the comment was going to be towards anyone, I'd imagine it would be them...at least, I hope that's what he meant...


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 17, 2003)

it just sounds like a great campaign and i want to be able to play in it


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*it just sounds like a great campaign and i want to be able to play in it *




No problem.   I'm stressed out about now but the game itself is ready, I just need everyone to post their characters.  However I also understand that this is also a very busy time of year for many people a school is starting up and I'm sure work is getting busy again now tha the holidays are over with and everyone's back.

Oh, why did you pick criminal for an occupation, Ivanhoe?

EDIT:

BTW, paintball guns and airguns only do stun damage.  And you'd have to take some feats I'll allow

EXOTIC PROFICIENCY(airgun)
EXOTIC PROFICIENCY(paintball gun)

to fire them without a penalty (-4)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *BTW, paintball guns and airguns only do stun damage.  And you'd have to take some feats I'll allow*



 I greatly doubt that I'd have that feat, I can barely hit a tree from 10m.
Just a suggestion, but could a paintball/airsoft gun deal lethal damage on a critical hit instead of multiplied damage, representing a hit to the more sensitive parts of the human body?
I'll also see if I get myself decently statted up as a Fast, but we'll see.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * I greatly doubt that I'd have that feat, I can barely hit a tree from 10m.
> Just a suggestion, but could a paintball/airsoft gun deal lethal damage on a critical hit instead of multiplied damage, representing a hit to the more sensitive parts of the human body?
> I'll also see if I get myself decently statted up as a Fast, but we'll see. *




Hmm...that sounds like a good idea.  I'll think about that.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 17, 2003)

i picked criminal because it represents my general attitude


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I posted a smart hero in the rogues gallery.  Fast or dedicated just didn't fit.

Can I have a backpack, D&D books, dice, and perhaps a few miniatures for free?  That's really the only equipment I expect have at a convention (well, perhaps some card and board games too).  I also need the stats for my dice weapons


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Well I posted a smart hero in the rogues gallery.  Fast or dedicated just didn't fit.
> 
> Can I have a backpack, D&D books, dice, and perhaps a few miniatures for free?  That's really the only equipment I expect have at a convention (well, perhaps some card and board games too).  I also need the stats for my dice weapons  *




of course!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

ok ;p games starting since I finally got 4 profiles in the gallery.  If any body wants to join, it is always open.  Just post up a character in the gallery and let me know here that you did and I'll get you situated right in.

Let the insanity begin!


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

How do we determine equipment? I'm a bit confused by your NPC's....


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 19, 2003)

Just ask here if you want something for 'free.'  If you have a good reason the DM will probably let you have it.  Maybe


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, my equipment for a trip abroad would _probably_ include:
Backpack
mobile phone
corebooks & dice
salmiakki (if you don't know what it is, ask)
Some random stuff that probably doesn't matter
 Stuff that I _might_ have with me:
my acoustic guitar
my air soft gun


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Well, my equipment for a trip abroad would probably include:
> Backpack
> mobile phone
> corebooks & dice
> ...




you can have it, but ah...you're not going to carry EVERYTHING with you around campus are you?  Campus security will stop you for that airgun.

and what is salmiakki ?

Otherwise, just post yourself in the character forum and join us around the table.

Equipment is not a big deal for me as long as its REASONABLE.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

I think I probably would have almost all of it with me all the times, the exception being my guitar because that's too big to be conventional (pun intended).
And unless the security are doing a search on me, they aren't seeing the gun . Advantages of wearing loose clothing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

lol

I'll ask you this.  Do you always take your gun with you when you go roleplaying?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

No. But I don't always go roleplaying abroad.  

And when I bought the gun last spring, I actually went everywhere with it for a couple of days. I was travelling at a theater competition and did some impulsive shopping. The gun stayed with me while we watched one of the competiting plays, when we were getting to know the city, in the buss, at the kiosk and fuel stations... you get the point.

And of course I forgot to tell you what salmiakki (pronounced pretty much like it was latin, weight on first syllable) is. It is a type of candy that, for some reasons, not so many non-finns like. It is generally unavailable outside Finland (I'm not completely sure of the neighboring countries).

Edit - Regarding the air soft gun: I'm also too young to get a car to compensate, if you catch my meaning


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

okay

you can have the gun, but if if IC Hanh sees you with that gun, you're going to get a big thwap on the skull.  I'd thump the skull off of anyone who would bring something like that to one of my games.  I don't approve of carrying concealed weapons  

Oh and the stats for the airgun, describe it for me first so I can get an idea of what exactly it is or does.  I've never actually used one before.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

Then I probably got whacked before the game begins, because I have a habit of fingering the hand grip when I'm just sitting around.  

As for statting it: the clip can hold 25 'bullets'. I don't have a spare clip, so loading speed doesn't really matter (well, I'd say it takes about a full-round action to load a single bullet to the clip)
The gun's _supposed_ to shoot around 80m (somewhere around 270ft) in straight line, so that should probably equal its max range, making the range increment 54ft. We'll round up to 55ft and get a max range of 275ft.
Single shot fire rate (cheapest style air soft gun)
The size of a Desert Eagle, but made of plastic so much lighter (small or medium size)

Included is a pic from the box

Edit - the 'bullets' are plastic spheres with about 6mm (6/25 inch) diameter.
A shot from less than 3ft goes through weak plastic easily. And the same shot hurts like hell if you were shot instead of plastic.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*Included is a pic from the box *




omigod.  It looks just like a real gun.  I don't know about Finland, but if you pulled that sucker out in the US, people would think you had a real gun and (if they're the wrong kind of people) shoot you with guns that aren't air guns.

So I'm assuming its sort of like a BB gun then?  that shoots out pellets?

And yeah not only would I have thumped you hard, I might have actually made you go put it away if it looked like that.

EDIT:

okay that's a lie  I would have taken the gun and been playing with it the whole time ;p


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *omigod.  It looks just like a real gun.  I don't know about Finland, but if you pulled that sucker out in the US, people would think you had a real gun*



This would happen in Finland too







> * and (if they're the wrong kind of people) shoot you with guns that aren't air guns.*



...this wouldn't


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *So I'm assuming its sort of like a BB gun then?  that shoots out pellets?*



Quess what? This turned out when I started looking more carefully. I just haven't ever used that term. I've always talked of air soft guns (with the english term)


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 19, 2003)

I'll join in the game when I learn about d20 enough to choose my class.
My occupation is easy: Network computer instructor.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

Mmm let's see, my cellular phone wouldn't have worked in the States, so I guess I would have bought a new one. And while I'm at it a laptop too. I would have probably bought soon tons of comics and books that I would never had seen in Italy or that I wanted to read in the original version. I would have always with me my LED-torch (it's no more than 3 inches long and half an inch wide), my swiss army knife, a lighter (even if I don't smoke), my box of little tools (primarily screwdrivers, this is very small too) a case with lots of pens, pencils, rubbers, tapes, glues, scissors, a stapler a bow compass and a real compass (I never go anywhere without it ) and surely my collection of spinning tops. Everything carried in a backpack that proudly says I'm a scout.

Is this ok?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Mmm let's see, my cellular phone wouldn't have worked in the States, so I guess I would have bought a new one. And while I'm at it a laptop too. I would have probably bought soon tons of comics and books that I would never had seen in Italy or that I wanted to read in the original version. I would have always with me my LED-torch (it's no more than 3 inches long and half an inch wide), my swiss army knife, a lighter (even if I don't smoke), my box of little tools (primarily screwdrivers, this is very small too) a case with lots of pens, pencils, rubbers, tapes, glues, scissors, a stapler a bow compass and a real compass (I never go anywhere without it ) and surely my collection of spinning tops. Everything carried in a backpack that proudly says I'm a scout.
> 
> Is this ok? *




you're going to put all of that in your backpack and not your room?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm probably more likely to turn up to the convention 'naked'.  I'd have probably bought heaps and heaps of Manga and Anime DVDs, but they'd be in my room.  WHat I'd have brought to the game would have been junk food, some coke, a small vial of near pure caffeine (if I manage to get another one before the convention) that I keep purely for coolness, and a pencil.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *you're going to put all of that in your backpack and not your room? *




heh, you know, I kinda always go everywhere with a 10 kg backpack and my pockets always full of every nonsense I find anywhere. In RL when I don't need it, I leave it in my car, but I likely wouldn't get my car in the states. You'd be suprised what could be found in my room


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

I posted my char at the character thread, how are you going to write me in, Kit?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I posted my char at the character thread, how are you going to write me in, Kit? *




Consider yourself already sitting at the table with us =)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm there 

Now... when are you going to put the finishing touches on my man's extension?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

LOL   You know one of those cat's really likes people who are allergic to her - especially guys.  I kid you not - she goes up and rubs their legs.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

I've noticed that, for some reason, I seem to attract cats to myself.  It's not that I don't like them, but my nose starts running (I like the mental image that gives me ) and my eyes go all red.
A pretty sight, that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*Now... when are you going to put the finishing touches on my man's extension? *




BB GUN(Soft Air Gun)

2d6 of NON-LETHAL DAMAGE
Critical 20
Ballistic Damage
30 range increment
S rate of fire
9 box magazine
Small size
2lbs weight


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

Translation: "Shoo, go away!"

Why the small clip size? And I still can't see it having a semiautomatic fire rate, it isn't an electric or gas version.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

okay I'll change it


BB GUN(Soft Air Gun)

2d6 of NON-LETHAL DAMAGE
Critical 20
Ballistic Damage
30 range increment
Single Shot rate of fire
9 box magazine
Small size
2lbs weight


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I've noticed that, for some reason, I seem to attract cats to myself.  It's not that I don't like them, but my nose starts running (I like the mental image that gives me ) and my eyes go all red.
> A pretty sight, that. *





I think they can tell when people are allergic - probably something in their manner that changes.  I know they can tell when I wake up, even if I don't open my eyes or move (I guess they hear the slight difference in my breathing?).


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

Or they can secretly read minds and are slowly taking over the world. Yeah right.

"Hey, who are you? What? No! It can't be! NNNOOOOOOOooooo........."

Pleasse, don't meo'ind meow. I was just kindding *purr*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Or they can secretly read minds and are slowly taking over the world. Yeah right.
> 
> "Hey, who are you? What? No! It can't be! NNNOOOOOOOooooo........."
> 
> Pleasse, don't meo'ind meow. I was just kindding *purr* *


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

I've been struggling with creating my character, but I'll have me up soon, I finally figured out that seing as how I can't start as a smartfastdedicated hero I'll go with Fast.. These skills are gonna be hard to decide though.  Computer use maxed out of course... Gotta take into account my 80+ WPM and programming ability. (Yes I'm bragging.  If you don't like it ignore me.  If you're better, then one-up me..  )

Anywyas here's the list of stuff I always have with me.  Also I'll be pulling random stuff out of my pockets once in a while... For anyone who remembers "Kender pockets" That's kinda what stuff is like with me... I put my hands into my pockets and find something I've been trying to find for weeks.

Trenchcoat (Yes I really do own and wear one in real life)
80% Black clothing
20% Red clothing (Shirts only)
Pocket Knife.
Swiss Army Knife.
Hunting Knife.
Wallet
Cell Phone.
Glasses
Sunglass clip-ons.
Backpack full of: 
Calculator (Don't really need it but people never beleive me when they ask "What's 975 divided by 13" and I say "75" a few seconds later, so I keep proof with me.)
D&D stuff (Of course)
Dice (pretty impressive collection.  I like my reds best but the green are ok.  I only use the Blues when I'm DMing, or when I'm really pissed at something.  I swear they're not weighted, but nobody beleives me.)
M:TG
Pepsi.  Can't EVER be without Pepsi.
Chips.  Can't EVER be without Chips.
Chocolate.  Can't EVER be without Chocolate.
(See a pattern?  You guys may like specific types of candy and stuff, but what do I like?
[SIZE="+2"]FOOD!!![/SIZE].)
Various books+Magazines.
Muzak.

(It's not a big backpack, but I could stuff a dead body in there if I needed to... Not that I would know that or anything.....)

Will post character soon.  Then should I just work myself into the campaign or how does it work?  I allready know why I missed the D&D game...

"Hey, sup guys?  Sorry I missed the game, ya know, but this guy was like mouthin off bout his unbeatable Magic deck, and I just had to show him who was whos bitch, if y'know what I mean.  I hate holes like that, eh?  So where we headed to now?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

oh, you want one-up manship, eh?

120 (with occasional errors), 90(with about 1 or 2 errors)

Programming?  Let's say I design complex weapon systems for fighter jets for a living.

Okay

Just post yourself in the gallery, Jemal, and when you do, send me a note telling me you did and I'll start you right in.  We're just waiting for Krizzel to post opening the door (which he won't until tonight b/c right now he's picking me up to take me to class at said Cornell University--Networking class...sigh  more useless boring theory...I should have taking the security systems class this semester...)

=P


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Okay

Jemal, you're walking down the hallway heading to the D&D game you missed cuz you were busy doing what?  Drooling over a new rulebook?  Who knows...either way you're walking down the hall just as Matt opens up the door and you look down to see the yellow thing.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 21, 2003)

sorry it took me so long to post a reply, i said i was running up the hallway too cause i didnt see he was supposed to be also.  i can change if i need to. and did you ever stat my paintball gun?  i would have it in my room because wherever i go i like to see if there are any fields to play at


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *sorry it took me so long to post a reply, i said i was running up the hallway too cause i didnt see he was supposed to be also.  i can change if i need to. and did you ever stat my paintball gun?  i would have it in my room because wherever i go i like to see if there are any fields to play at *




I'll get to statting your paintball gun tonight.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 24, 2003)

Can I still join?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Janos Audron _*Can I still join? *




Yep, anybody can still join.  The game has no limit on members.

Here are the requirements for characters.


*Must* be a D20Modern version of yourself, please do not just create some random D20 character
32 point buy system
Starting at Level 1
Check the first post in the rogue gallery for information on what else i want you to include in there.

Here is the link to the rogue  gallery thread where you post it.  When you post yourself there, I will tell you where to come into the game once I approve of your character profile.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 25, 2003)

did you ever get to statting my paintball gun?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *did you ever get to statting my paintball gun? *




Paintball Gun

2d6 of NON-LETHAL DAMAGE + covers target with a splotch of paint
Critical 20
Ballistic Damage
30 range increment
Single Shot rate of fire
9 box magazine
Small size
2lbs weight


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 25, 2003)

i would change size to medium, also there isn't a magazine for the gun, instead a hopper on top that you can fit 200 in


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*i would change size to medium, also there isn't a magazine for the gun, instead a hopper on top that you can fit 200 in *




I'm just stating it like that for my sanity in trying to keep up with PC weapons that are not in the D20 Modern or that I didn't give you.

Besides, I'd worry more about the wand you just picked up and less about your paintball gun.  If you don't want to use the wand, you can always hand it off to someone else.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

Just checking again here that its kewl for me to post a character. Everything kewl ppl?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

FESTY - I'm not running the game or anything, Kitana is.. I think this (posted a bit further up this page) is pretty self explanatory.  



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep, anybody can still join.  The game has no limit on members.
> 
> ...




Come on in.. We just found the wand that Sail.. oh but that would be telling, wouldn't it?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't worry, I've read the thread so far ^_^

Edit: My character is up.... Err, I mean I'm up.... No thats not right.... I'm posted


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Jemal, I'm not a big fan of sailor moon, but mabye you could clue me in on how to activate it.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

*Whispering* "We can't talk here.. She's listening..."
*TURNING*
"OH, Hi kit... What?  No, we weren't talking about any.. hey, what are you do... AAAAHH!!!!!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **Whispering* "We can't talk here.. She's listening..."
> *TURNING*
> "OH, Hi kit... What?  No, we weren't talking about any.. hey, what are you do... AAAAHH!!!!!" *




HEY in GAME in GAME!!!!! ;p

Tell him IN GAME!;pppppp

So, you're a big fan, huh, Jan?



EDIT:

BTW. Festy...you're in, I'll post you arriving in a sec...

Oh and Jemal, sure you don't want the wand?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

posted my character. I really don't understand how you guys can take so little with you...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *posted my character. I really don't understand how you guys can take so little with you... *




Yep and I already started you in the IC thread.

I'm assuming they keep most of it in their hotel room. =P


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Hanh, is there any chance I could drop Escape Artist and take Knowledge: (Anime) as a Class Skill?  I know under D20 Modern rules, Knowledge of Anime isn't a Class Skill, and I hadn't thought it that important, but I'm not really an Escape Artist...

It'd more be for Aesthetics, though, since I know what I know anyway.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Hanh, is there any chance I could drop Escape Artist and take Knowledge: (Anime) as a Class Skill?  I know under D20 Modern rules, Knowledge of Anime isn't a Class Skill, and I hadn't thought it that important, but I'm not really an Escape Artist...
> 
> It'd more be for Aesthetics, though, since I know what I know anyway. *





Also Knowledge(anime) is available for any character class or character occupation that allows Knowledge(popular culture) which is where it actually falls under btw.

If you know stuff IRL I don't mind if you do, but don't spend time looking it up on the net IRL to talk about it in the game if you don't know about it already.  Also keep in mind that I change stuff...so things might not  always work the way you think they do.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Also Knowledge(anime) is available for any character class or character occupation that allows Knowledge(popular culture) which is where it actually falls under btw.
> ...




Don't worry, I have a terrible _research_ score, don't I? 
I wouldn't look anything up, except when I'm on the Internet in the Game, like I am now, although I won't use the Information until I've spent the Gametime researching.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*Don't worry, I have a terrible research score, don't I?
> I wouldn't look anything up, except when I'm on the Internet in the Game, like I am now, although I won't use the Information until I've spent the Gametime researching. *




well when I last looked to roll this...you had absolutely NO ranks in research at all....hehe....so yeah...your researching really sucked.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

OH!

Everyone gets MAX hit points for the CLASS that you choose when you LEVEL.

yes yes...thank you...no really...I feel so appreciated...hehe...you're gonna need it anyway....uh...oops....I didn't say that.....  

EDIT:

You can also take SKILL EMPHASIS Feat...that lets you choose a different skill each time you take this feat.  It will give you a +3 in the skill of your choice.  Must take a different skill each time this feat is chosen and you MUST have at least ONE rank in that skill.

EDIT 2:

Well, personally when you gain levels, i'd prefer if you stuck to things that are more like something you already do or want to do in the future....less trying to be a superhero and more trying to be a superyou.

EDIT3:

Profession  & Wealth...just add your Profession total as your wealth bonus.  For example, if you're profession is +2 then add +2 to your wealth bonus.


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2003)

Kitana,

would you be willing to add another character, i.e. me? 

I've just read the IC thread and this sounds like a fun think to do.


Folkert


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep, anybody can still join.  The game has no limit on members.
> 
> ...






			
				Douane said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> would you be willing to add another character, i.e. me?
> 
> ...




Sure!

Look at the rogue gallery thread for what I want from you and post a character.  When you post a character, and I approve of it, I will post you in the game.

You're character will have to be at level one though because the others have just leveled up.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *EDIT 2:
> 
> Well, personally when you gain levels, i'd prefer if you stuck to things that are more like something you already do or want to do in the future....less trying to be a superhero and more trying to be a superyou.*




Well, when I was young, I was a Green Belt in Karate.  So I guess re-learning Martial Arts in a few seconds is 'superme' instead of 'superhero', right?


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks!!



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *You're character will have to be at level one though because the others have just leveled up. *




I know, this pushed me to finally apply. [Before everyone gets even higher! ]

Concerning professions: Where to choose from? The jobs I've held so far or what I'm doing right now?


Folkert


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatever you want =) I'm not picky about profession...you can be a professional pbp-er if you want LOL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, when I was young, I was a Green Belt in Karate.  So I guess re-learning Martial Arts in a few seconds is 'superme' instead of 'superhero', right? *




LOL that's fine


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> Whatever you want =) I'm not picky about profession...you can be a professional pbp-er if you want LOL    *




Yeah, me = Professional Gamer.
Make living winning tournaments and betting on games.

So, by the "Add your proffesion bonus to your wealth" do you mean the total of the skill check, or our ranks, or what?

EX : My character currently has a 4 wealth, and 4 ranks in profession, with a +6 total bonus but leveling up will take it to 5 ranks with a +7 bonus.
What would my new wealth be?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

4+6 = new wealth of 10  

I'm easy cuz money is no object now but you got to buy what you don't have when starting in the game


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2003)

I've posted Myself! (Well, sort of... )


Folkert


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

Just to remind people....

Starting Wealth is +3 +OccupationWealthBonus +ProfessionWealthBonus
Don't worry about wealth, buy normal stuff you would have for equipment

Each Level
PreviousWealthBonus +ProfessionWealthBonus(no rolling)

I'm posting you in right now Douane


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 27, 2003)

how do you guys post so much? do you really all get on at same time and have like a session.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Half of us are European and half are American  The Europeans post throughout their day during and after work while the Americans are sleeping and at work, and then late at European night, the Americans are off work and so are Europeans.  Then the Europeans go to bed, and the Americans go on posting throughout the European Early Morning, into the Very Late American Night, and when they go to bed, the Europeans are up and about getting ready to go to work.

Biiig cycle.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

are all of you europeans bilingual, i must say i am impressed


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*are all of you europeans bilingual, i must say i am impressed *




oh god Curran, you make the rest of the Americans sound bad.  Most of the world population is at least bilingual, Curran.  

Yeah...yeah most of us American's are pathetic, we only know American English.  Very very sad...hehe  

However!  I know a smattering of languages myself so I feel a bit better about me!


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

i speak spanish besides english


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *are all of you europeans bilingual, i must say i am impressed *




It may surprise you to learn that we speak English in Britain. 

If you count American English as a seperate language, though...I'm Quadralingual.

English/Standard English  (Colour)
American English (Color)
Glaswegian Dialect of Modern Scots (colur)
German (Farbe)


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

I would like to learn russian


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *I would like to learn russian, english and russian are supposedly what will be spoken on international space station *




Da, Da.  ( I can say Yes and No and a couple of other things I can't remember in Russian)

I have a wide smattering of other languages.  Tradition in the school I work in means that you need to be able to say 'I am the TV' in at least 2 foreign languages, and the more the better...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*I would like to learn russian *




LOL um I think what's going to be spoken in the International space station depends on who is there and what languages they know in common.

And yeah I count American English as separate from um "English English"? hehe b/c I also am very familiar with British Literature and the differences in grammer, language, idioms, slang, phrases, etc...are actually quite amazing.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

did the kobold in the ic post run away from us?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *did the kobold in the ic post run away from us? *




I pretty much say that is a yes answer there


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey!

Feedback time.  How are you guys liking the game?  Is there anything you'd like to see in there?  Good points, points that need work, I'm moving too fast, I'm not moving fast enough, more NPC's, less NPC's...etc...etc.

Its very hard for me not to give away stuff and make you guys figure it out, but I'll try to be better about leaving more mystery.  LOL it was damn hard not to hint at what that wand can do, and Jemal has only figured out part of it.  But that's enough telling.

You do realize that every single one of you who took the Pbp Gamer occupation is currently armed and proficient, don't you?  I assume you guys have your dice with you? Everyone else takes a -4 penalty for dice throwing...hehe...Stats for the dice work like the slingshot if you are proficient in dice. Otherwise its just you throwing stuff.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

This game is like a dream come true (it cerainly is for the IC me).  It's fine as it is, it's not too slow, nor is it too fast.

And aside from the Dark Dungeons characters (which I'm sure would have made an appearance at _some_ point anyway), there's nothing specific I'd like to see in the game.  Aside from Jane!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

Just one thing to say.

YOU MADE ME TURN INTO A CHICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure yet whether that's good or bad, but I know it's important!


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 30, 2003)

I like it. You're doing just fine...

Though personally, I'd find it easier if you separated your posts as Kitana and as Hanh.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *I like it. You're doing just fine...
> Though personally, I'd find it easier if you separated your posts as Kitana and as Hanh. *




LOL there's method to my madness, would it help if you thought of Hanh as an NPC?  She really is after all.  I don't let her...er me...make any decisions for the group.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

I like it very much. I'd like a little more IC interaction, but otherwise it's just fine. I can't wait to see what will happen next. I also can't wait to speak Pikachu's language. 

Only one thing: if you ever put teletubbies in it, I'll charge.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2003)

I love it!

Now, only if I knew what way to advance my character, there really aren't many options that I'd like. Right now the most likely is Martial Artist.

You do realize we'll be epic level in half a year, don't you?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I like it very much. I'd like a little more IC interaction, but otherwise it's just fine. I can't wait to see what will happen next. I also can't wait to speak Pikachu's language.
> 
> Only one thing: if you ever put teletubbies in it, I'll charge. *




hehe...teletubbies...hehe...



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *You do realize we'll be epic level in half a year, don't you? *




hehe that was the plan, yes...the game does have an ending

besides how many times do you get to play EPIC D20Modern characters? hehe!

The first week is always a gimme to Level 2.

But the advancing in levels per week, that's only for people who post at least once a day.  If you don't do that, then you don't advance until the next week or at least until you accrue posts on 5 separate days.

That way there will be some incentives to post, and a variation among the players that might prove interesting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Just one thing to say.
> 
> YOU MADE ME TURN INTO A CHICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not sure yet whether that's good or bad, but I know it's important!  *




For many..._many_ reasons I'm so glad it was you who figured out the wand! hehehe...well...you wanted a boxum teenage girl...you got one!


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2003)

When I petitioned to join this, I said that it seemed like fun.

Now I know better; it is fun!

(Also my only possible cause of complaint is gone; we're no longer an all-male PC-group! )


OT: Unfortunately my posting frequency is seriously lacking; but since I have a paper due on next friday, there is little I can do about that at the moment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *OT: Unfortunately my posting frequency is seriously lacking; but since I have a paper due on next friday, there is little I can do about that at the moment. *




LOL don't worry about that.  Everyone will go through cycles of workload and school work (esp me on both counts) thats why its 5 posts a week/one post per day so that people can have some time.  And I'm not really being stringent on quality of posting either.

I'm glad everyone is liking it so far!

Now if I can only get Shalimar to join the game then the all male PC group with one gender-modified Jemal will have a true female PC!

LOL I don't really know any other females currently playing on the boards.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 1, 2003)

Kit, do you want us to post in initiative order during combats?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Kit, do you want us to post in initiative order during combats? *




You can post in whatever order you want, but the actions will occur in intiative order no matter what your posting order is.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Kitana, you're an evil,evil woman. 

Do you realize how tempting it is to just to move up behind Sailor Jane and shout: "I've got your back!"?

However, I will have to restrain myself, since I don't want to be the next victim of the "Gender-Bender"-wand.


Folkert


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Kitana, you're an evil,evil woman.  *




*Bows with a flourish*

Why thank you!  Thank you very much! I do try so hard.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Kitana, you're an evil,evil woman.
> 
> Do you realize how tempting it is to just to move up behind Sailor Jane and shout: "I've got your back!"?
> 
> ...




Depending on what you mean by 'victim', I think I'm next...the things I do for you guys and girl(s).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Depending on what you mean by 'victim', I think I'm next...the things I do for you guys and girl(s). *




Six, mi'dear i'm beginning to sense that you do indeed want to be turned into Sailor Sex...ub I mean Sailor Six...yeah...that's it.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

What?  Of course I do.  Like I say, gender be damned, I get to be a SUPERHERO(INE).


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

For Jane:
http://selectsmart.com/FREE/select.php?client=smquiz

I'm Sailor Pluto, apparently.

EDIT: OMG, I really AM like Sailor Pluto!  Her birthday is Oct 29th (mine is 28th), she likes shopping, she likes physics and hates music, she likes green tea (I like dried tea) and hates eggplant (which sounds like a vegetable to me)!
Wow.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL! I'd be pluto too, and I am *totally* different from the description above.


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

Could we get a new ascii map?

Just to see who's doing what where.


Oh, btw, I don't suppose the bar has a chandelier?  



Folkert


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Could we get a new ascii map?
> 
> Just to see who's doing what where.
> 
> ...




hmm not that I know of

 are you gonna swing from it?

oh posted the map and fixed it too...hehe...no superpowers YET...


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * are you gonna swing from it?*




That was the plan. 

Sorry I don't know anything about the bar. So far I've only gathered  that it apparently was borrowed/warped in from a (I suppose) TV series called "Friends". So I don't the slightest idea what it looks like apart from your earlier description.


Folkert


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice pic for Jane, kitana, but one question:
What'd you mean about picking the colour of the sailor based on me?  What about me is blue?  Blue's my least favourite colour... except pink.
I'ld have thought the red one, particularily...
Is there one with black hair?  one of those would fit me..


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Nice pic for Jane, kitana, but one question:
> What'd you mean about picking the colour of the sailor based on me?  What about me is blue?  Blue's my least favourite colour... except pink.
> I'ld have thought the red one, particularily...
> Is there one with black hair?  one of those would fit me.. *




I was going for the black hair-green eyes thing.  If you like something else be my guest...but my favorite colors are either blue or red.

hehe hmm...but maybe I should give you a pink look.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 4, 2003)

Jane-Jema could be Sailor Saturn or Sailor Mars...

Green Eyes or Purple, Jane?


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 4, 2003)

No, no.  Jane MUST be Sailor Star Fighter.

Why?  Because Sailor Star Fighter is a GUY who becomes a Magical Girl!  And he has black hair.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

hehe

well which do you like better Jemal?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

THANK YOU SIX!!!!
THAT'S ME THAT'S ME!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *THANK YOU SIX!!!!
> THAT'S ME THAT'S ME!!! *




That's you, is it? Hmmm....


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

uh-oh
What is evil woman thinking of now?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *uh-oh
> What is evil woman thinking of now? *




Thinking that you need to post in the GoT thread ;p


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

Who of us level from the last two weeks?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Done and posted 

EDIT:

Rules for leveling here

Any questions please ask away! ;D


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

Here's a question though unrelated to leveling up and stuff:

I have a pic of me that I could use, three of them in fact BUT (big but) its of me in the tux I wore to my yr 12 formal (just a few months ago) and they pics look a little... odd, not in any particular way, just odd. How would I go about uploading one if using one of them is a good idea?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

First thing, resize the picture so its not so big.

And unfortunately, you can't edit in an image into a post if there wasn't an image there to begin with.  Upload it to a website(there are places that give free web space like yahoo) and use the IMG button to type in where the picture's location is when you edit your post.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2003)

Extremely off-topic, but...
Has anyone seen the music video for 'All the things she said' by T.A.T.U?  I just saw it on MuchMusic as I was typing in a post, and basically it's 2 schoolgirls making out in the rain in a Prison camp... I think I saw something like that on a late-night Showcase chanel once...

OMG! It ended and now they've got Britney spears original video.. "One more time"

What is it, sluthour?  I gotta watch more often..  *LOL, wink wink nudge nudge hehe*

EDIT: 
OH, it's Monday videoflow.. n/m, that explains it. *L*

oh hey, Em's up next and then Swollen.
sweet...
They gotta stop showing good videos so I can go to bed, it's 10 after 12 and I gotta get up at like 6 or 7...

BTW, I forgot to post what I was originaly going to say, so...

Anybody notice Jane going crazy and laying on the snow in a skirt after her little demonic-voice impression?
hehe..

Whoops gotta go 'loose myself'


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

Actually, they seem to be in a prison camp all the time, but at the end it shows the watchers are in the camp, and the girls are free. Anyway, I agree with your opinion


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

*shakes her head*

Jane, honey, if you wanna flash your knickers to the world, be my guest, but uh...do you REALLY want that kind of attention from the guys?  Being that you are a guy and all, and it appears that you are a straight guy (at least I think so from the above post, lol)


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

/me likes that clip

There was a poll on the music channel, to which people could SMS their answer, and 73% found it sexy that the girls were kissing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll level everyone up as soon as you guys are at a safer pause.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

So Why didn't you tell me there were walls 5' to either side of it, preventing me from going around it?  That would have prevented its unfortunate demise, as I would've come back later if I had known there was no way around it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *So Why didn't you tell me there were walls 5' to either side of it, preventing me from going around it?  That would have prevented its unfortunate demise, as I would've come back later if I had known there was no way around it. *




There aren't any walls.  But if you want to get to the door, there's only one way through and that's past the bug bear who's standing right in front of it.  You also posted you wanted to roll past him...?

EDIT:

Also there is a way around him, you just failed the tumble roll to not provoke an attack of opportunity so the bugbear had an opportunity to attack you as you rolled past.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'll level everyone up as soon as you guys are at a safer pause. *




Ooops.  I forgot to update my char last time I levelled up. If I manage to find my books i'll do it ASAP.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

OK... I get the door thing now, but I was under the impression that rolling past a creature without provoking AoO's was DC15, not 20... I thought DC20 was for going THROUGH opponents squares.  So doesn't that mean he's blocking the ENTIRE doorway if I have to go through his spot?

OH well guess that means either way I have to kill him to get in.  Muahaha.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OK... I get the door thing now, but I was under the impression that rolling past a creature without provoking AoO's was DC15, not 20... I thought DC20 was for going THROUGH opponents squares.  So doesn't that mean he's blocking the ENTIRE doorway if I have to go through his spot?
> 
> OH well guess that means either way I have to kill him to get in.  Muahaha. *




Well he is a very big bugbear, I'm pretty sure he would be blocking most of the door, don't you?  And he's guarding it.  So you'd have to roll THROUGH his square in order to get to the door which is not more than five feet across.  Thus DC 20.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 17, 2003)

ruleswise, that statement is worth nothing.

Bugbear = medium (even an 8 ft. tall one) and "Huge wooden doors, as if the entrance to a grand keep" imply more than 5ft. wide...so there is no way he could be blocking the entire door...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *ruleswise, that statement is worth nothing.
> 
> Bugbear = medium (even an 8 ft. tall one) and "Huge wooden doors, as if the entrance to a grand keep" imply more than 5ft. wide...so there is no way he could be blocking the entire door... *




The bugbear is big enough to block the huge wooden doors which are NOT more than five feet across but even if they were are still within its threat radius.  The bugbear is standing IN FRONT of the doors which are closed.  Stand in front of a closed  door.  Tell me if anyone can get tumble past you without your arms being able to touch them.

Be thankful I didn't have Jane just tumble right into the door since the door is CLOSED and the bugbear is standing in FRONT so to tumble PAST the bugbear implies Jane will hit the door or the wall its attached to.

EDIT:

I will add this...all you had to do to know the exact dimensions of the door is to ASK me.  If you wanted exact locations, just ASK.  I will not give out every little bit of detail every time b/c that would get tedious.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 18, 2003)

hehe, well, then my mental image of huge wooden doors differes from yours.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry, It's just that as human beings (Well most of us..), there are many things we take for granted.  When I see a door I don't usually double check to make sure it's got a door-knob, or how big it is b/c that kind of thing usually registers automatically.  In fact if you HAD made me tumble into the door I would've been pissed, b/c If I know there's something in my way (And you can't tell me I wouldn't have seen that.. even if the post was easy to overlook, an actual closed door is not.) I'm OBVIOUSLY not going to jump/roll/run into it.  I'm assuming that's WHY I didn't hit the door.

Plus you did say Huge doors, and we're entering a castle-like structure...

But none of this matters anymore so can we just get on with the kicking of the bugbears ass? 
hehe.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry, It's just that as human beings (Well most of us..), there are many things we take for granted.  When I see a door I don't usually double check to make sure it's got a door-knob, or how big it is b/c that kind of thing usually registers automatically.  In fact if you HAD made me tumble into the door I would've been pissed, b/c If I know there's something in my way (And you can't tell me I wouldn't have seen that.. even if the post was easy to overlook, an actual closed door is not.) I'm OBVIOUSLY not going to jump/roll/run into it.  I'm assuming that's WHY I didn't hit the door.

Plus you did say Huge doors, and we're entering a castle-like structure...

But none of this matters anymore so can we just get on with the kicking of the bugbears ass? 
hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

oy vey

Accept the TDM is correct since this is the TDM world and let's move on. FYI Trying to piss off the TDM and then suggesting TDM forget it is not good policy.  Asking nicely for things is always good policy since TDM has habit of being lenient within reason, however being belligerent or macho gets you nowhere with the TDM and usually an automatic negative response.  But TDM does understand about tempers (as TDM has her own share of anger management problems) and is particularly patient.

TDM


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

> But none of this matters anymore so can we just get on with the kicking of the bugbears ass?
> hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

*sigh*

Are you trying to make me angry, Jemal?


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 18, 2003)

.../me thinks he should stay out of this discussion...


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 19, 2003)

Kitana, how can a bugbear have 4 attacks in a round?

How can it attack me when I have the Improved Disarm feat?

Is that weapon simple or martial (i.e. can I use it without a penalty?)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 19, 2003)

Couldn't we try to keep the dicussions a little more polite?

I didn't notice you had that feat, probably Hahn didn't too. If the bugbear had combat reflexes nothing strange happened.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 19, 2003)

Combat reflexes and 16 dex...and the normal bugbear has neither...


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 19, 2003)

Therefore, this is no normal Bugbear.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 19, 2003)

what good is knowledge D&D then?


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 19, 2003)

Ah...that's for the normal Bugbears.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 19, 2003)

KIT: NO, I'm not trying to anger you.. I've been specifically trying NOT to anger you, in fact, while still trying to get the information.  The reason I quoted myself after your post was to show that I agreed with the "Lets Move On" part of your post, and HAD agreed with it before you even said it.


Janos: since when do DMs throw normal monsters at people?  Where's the fun in that? 
hehe.. I just hope we smacker him some good ones before he killses us.


Everyone: (Yes, I know nobody's said this outloud, but I just decided to post it anyways)
No I'm not going to apologize for starting this fight.  If anybody out there doesn't think I'm acting rationally, you are perfectly and 100% correct.
To all the guys out there who think this: Chop off your dick and grow a set of tits, and see how rationally you react to stuff that would wig you out on a NORMAL day.

After everything thats happened to me this day (IC), be thankful my personality didn't swing the OTHER way.  (BTW, did I mention that I'm prone to bizarre mood swings when I'm MALE?  I'm still trying to figure out what I actually WOULD do if I suddenly had a magical sex-change forced on me, but I'm pretty sure it would involve blood and pain and death of anybody/anything who tried to stop me from pursuing a course of action I thought had ANY chance at all of restoring my super-sexy studly male body.

So to sum up... If you want me to start acting more or less 'normal', help me find a cure.  Nothing is more important to me right now than becoming a guy again, and nothing will stand in my way.  (Take that as a challeng if you want, Kit.. I don't care if you throw a torrasque between me and the tower, I'll go through or around it.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 19, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *KIT: NO, I'm not trying to anger you.. I've been specifically trying NOT to anger you, in fact, while still trying to get the information.  The reason I quoted myself after your post was to show that I agreed with the "Lets Move On" part of your post, and HAD agreed with it before you even said it.
> 
> 
> Janos: since when do DMs throw normal monsters at people?  Where's the fun in that?
> ...




You still haven't tried giving me the wand.  

I know _exactly_ how I'd react.  It'd start with the word "COOL!" and go from there.

KV, please throw a Tarrasque at Jane.  I want all her cool stuff.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Kitana, how can a bugbear have 4 attacks in a round?
> 
> How can it attack me when I have the Improved Disarm feat?
> 
> Is that weapon simple or martial (i.e. can I use it without a penalty?) *





when you disarm, you automatically provoke an attack of opportunity from whoever it is you're disarming.

Check out the D20 modern book on disarming...I forgot to add the bugbears strength bonus to the check, so actually you shouldn't have disarmed him, but blah it was my mistake to forget that so you have the weapon 

EDIT:

OOPS ;p  you're right about the disarming, you shouldn't provoke an attack of opportunity, only Mario would get attacked.

um...but if I edit it back..that means I add the bugbears str bonus to the attack and you didn't disarm him, but you didn't get hit either.

Your call on this one.  Which do you want?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *KIT: NO, I'm not trying to anger you.. I've been specifically trying NOT to anger you, in fact, while still trying to get the information.  The reason I quoted myself after your post was to show that I agreed with the "Lets Move On" part of your post, and HAD agreed with it before you even said it.
> *




blah I was just trying to provoke YOU 

anyway

NO DON'T ACT normal!

Why cuz you ain't normal and neither am  I!

And uh since WHEN did anybody think I was putting them up against a NORMAL bug bear?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You still haven't tried giving me the wand.
> 
> ...




I have but one thing to say:


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have but one thing to say:
> 
> *




As soon as I get a cabbit, you are SO dead.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

bugbear keeps the weapon, I don't get AoOed.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 20, 2003)

Wait a minute!

I shouldn't have been AoOed too, because aid another action doesn't provoke an AoO, no matter what who gets the aid use it for; BUT I would have gladly taken an AoO if that means we managed to disarm it.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

that's cheating licht. you aint 13 anymore.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 20, 2003)

Well I see it more on the lines of "when I'm offered a decision, I take the one that's best for the party, which is composed by many who WILL suffer from AoOs next round if it's not disarmed, rather than thinking about my 3 or 4 points of damage that nurse joy will gladly cure" rather than "cheating" but I think that's Kitana's call now.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

What's going on?  I thought you _did_ disarm it!  AUGH!


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

> but I think that's Kitana's call now.




Yeah, good way of making sure you have the last word in an argument...:/


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

Ugh.  Okay, sorrect me if I'm wrong but is _this_ what's going on?

1.  The bugbear has been disarmed.
2.  Rom took an AoO, and isn't happy about it.
3.  He wants to un-disarm the bugbear so he didn't get AoOed last round.

Now if that's _not_ what's going on, will someone PLEASE give me a bloody clue?


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

It's more like:

1) I disarm the bugbear
2) I get an AoO while doing so
3) I complain about getting the AoO
4) Kitt sees she was wrong, but then notes that the she forgot to add in the bugbears str mod too.
5) Kitt says that if I disarm the bugbear, I get an AoO, while if I don't get an AoO I don't disarm the bugbear.
6) I choose the last option.
7) Lichtenhart disagrees.
8) Kitt will make a ruling ... sometime.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

Where did you say you weren't disarming the bugbear that round?  I don't see it in either thread.

And couldn't you just take the AoO?  Please?  For me? *does bambi eyes look and pleads*


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

GEE, I know what MY next  post is gonna be like.

Jane, who had decided to press her attack now that the bugbear was no longer armed, gasps in horror as the weapon teleports back to its hand and Roms minor wound heals, and she looks at the incoming mace with fear  ", I am SO dead, I wish he hadn't given that weapon back."

OK, now that I know it's NOT disarmed I have to go change my IC post.


Sorry six but you no longer get the wand.. If It's still armed, then *I* will be firing the wand at it from about 40' away.

EDIT: I mean come on, it's dealt me 1/3 of my HP in damage EACH round.. this is the 3rd round.

For those of you not good in math that means 1 more hit I die. If it didn't have its weapon I'ld stay here and do it 1d4+2 damage/turn, b/c I'ld be able to survive.  Since it DOES still have its weapon, I'm running away b/c I've got a couple VERY big bruises and a sense of dread.  ONe more shot is NOT gonna be good for me, so I'll be firng my wand at it until it IS disarmed.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, can we wait for Kit's ruling before we go changing everything?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Well, can we wait for Kit's ruling before we go changing everything? *




hehe..

Here, kitty kitty kitty.  
Tell us if Jane's running away and firing her wand (Bugbear NOT disarmed)or attacking the thing with her 'feet of fury.' while she throws the wand to Six.(Bugbear Disarmed)


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

move + fire = AoO 

Actually, Six, if there is one thing I can't stand it's cheating...drawback of being a ruleslawyer


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *move + fire = AoO
> 
> Actually, Six, if there is one thing I can't stand it's cheating...drawback of being a ruleslawyer  *




What matters to me here is that damn thing getting DISARMED. 
Look, James changed into Jane despite saying the wrong thing to fire the wand.  I tried to fire it using the same words, and it didn't work.  Sure it was a little annoying, but hey, I moved on.
This is a Game-changing moment here.  Jane might die.  And all of a sudden I realize I don't want that to happen.  But that Bugbear MUST be disarmed! Please?  PLEASE?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 20, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Yeah, good way of making sure you have the last word in an argument...:/ *




Rom, if I were 13 and willing to cheat, I guess I could take this as a personal attack.
Since I'm not I'll calmly explain to you that what I meant is that Kitana offered the decision to you, and you're entirely entitled to that decision. I happen to disagree, but that's just me and I didn't want to force my opinion on anyone.
It's quite I fact that if you don't suffer an AoO, neither should I, anyway.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

Licht, by putting that at the end of your post you eliminate any opportunity to reply, you cut off the discussing by making you seem the more mature person by putting the decision where it belongs, by kit, and if you go on about it, you seem to not agree with that.

And no, you shouldn't get that AoO either.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 20, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Licht, by putting that at the end of your post you eliminate any opportunity to reply, you cut off the discussing by making you seem the more mature person by putting the decision where it belongs, by kit, and if you go on about it, you seem to not agree with that.*




Rom, I asked before to keep the discussions polite, and I'm trying to follow my own advice, but I'd like you to read better what I write. I said that if I had to decide I would have chosen differently, and you accused me of 'cheating'. I said that this discussion was useless, because kitana already decided to let you decide, and you accused me of wanting the last word. I try to explain better what I say, and you accuse me of questioning kitana's ruling.  Probably my property of language is somewhat impaired today.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

No licht, that's not correct. I said that if *I* replied to your post and went on about the cheating, it would seem *I* disagreed with kitana solving this.

And besides I wasn't even impolite...though I'm close now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

ok

Kit's final ruling

1. The Bugbear is NOT disarmed as per Rom's choice.

2.  I did roll separately for Mario's attempt at disarming but he didn't make it so I choose the best of the two (rom had made the str check).  Mario, you posted an assist and an attempt at disarming (remember you said something about med weapon?) so I rolled for you as if you were attempting to disarm simultaneously as Rom and gave him the +2 AID.

3. Okay, everybody fix up their posts and I'll check up on the changes tommorrow.

4. Jane remember that if you move beyond an 5 foot drop, you will provoke an AoO.

LOL...geez...work gets busy, Kit, barely has time to look at the boards and whoooaaaa ;p

and P.S....if I was REALLY a TDM...I would have Jane get her menses right about now....


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 21, 2003)

Okay, I've been wondering this too...what the hell does the T in TDM stand for?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Okay, I've been wondering this too...what the hell does the T in TDM stand for? *




Tyrannical DM (that would be my calling card so to speak)


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 21, 2003)

Ah.  Yeah, you're a TDM, but no-one said that was bad, right?

I was _this_ close to getting the wand.  _This...****ing...close..._  I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.


And of course I'm proud of being the TDM!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *2.  I did roll separately for Mario's attempt at disarming but he didn't make it so I choose the best of the two (rom had made the str check).  Mario, you posted an assist and an attempt at disarming (remember you said something about med weapon?) so I rolled for you as if you were attempting to disarm simultaneously as Rom and gave him the +2 AID.*




Kit, Aid Another action should have given Rom a +2 to attack if I did hit AC 10, not if I succeded in a disarm attempt. It is not a disarm attempt, and therefore, it doesn't provoke an AoO. Think about the snowballs: I can use them to distract the bugbear from hitting Jane, and I can use them to distract the bugbear from Rom's attack. Now, if you think it should have beaten me anyway, you're the TDM and you can do it, but that's not by the rules.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

Jemal

As per Jane's movement,

If you move no actual distance in a round, you can take one 5 foot step before or after your action when you've done no other movements.  So you can't do the tumbling, etc...

This means to not provoke on AoO, you cannot move more than 5 feet away total for that entire round.

Page 134 D20Modern under Move Action

EDIT:

If you spend the whole round retreating in a straight line, you don't provoke an attack of opportunity...you have to withdraw and you can move twice your speed...but all you can do is move, no other action.

TDM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kit, Aid Another action should have given Rom a +2 to attack if I did hit AC 10, not if I succeded in a disarm attempt. It is not a disarm attempt, and therefore, it doesn't provoke an AoO. Think about the snowballs: I can use them to distract the bugbear from hitting Jane, and I can use them to distract the bugbear from Rom's attack. Now, if you think it should have beaten me anyway, you're the TDM and you can do it, but that's not by the rules. *




*sigh*

Okay I will give you that one.  Take away the damage points you got from the AoO.

Don't forget about Pikachu though


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

A big flash would be really cool about now.  We could really impress/confuse/whatever this Raistlan (however you spell it) guy.  It's 2 levels this time, right?


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 23, 2003)

he might feel threatened and throw, say, a Horrid Wilting...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

The character thread in the rogues gallery has disappeared me thinks. Do we start a new one or post our updated characters here?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

here's the link

rogue gallery thread


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

thx


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 4, 2003)

Hmm..._Six, Infiltrator Extraordinaire_...or..._Agent 006, Master Infiltrator, Secret Agent, Licence To Kill_...

Looking over my feats, I never realised how much I value not being hit!  Most of my feats are ones that give defensive bonuses, and my skills are geared for not getting hit and not being seen, too!  Wow...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry for my absence but I've organized a LAN party, and the modem cable was too short, so I didn't have internet access...

I'll post later tonight, gotta cook now


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 10, 2003)

Just so the description goes right, if/when I change, I'd REALLY like to be the Black Lady.


----------



## Wandrer (Mar 11, 2003)

*late arrival*

Hey, mind if I join in this late?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that people are allowed to join at any time, just gotta get confirmation from Kit then you're all set to make a character. I'm pretty sure that you'll have to start from 1st lvl, though there could be some kind of exception seeing how much higher everyone else is.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: late arrival*



			
				Wandrer said:
			
		

> *Hey, mind if I join in this late? *




Sure everyone is always welcome.

You will have to start at level one though as per the rules.  People are at various different levels in the game...but they haven't really been too overly concerned with searching the place yet so they haven't acquired that many weapons.

Just post up a character per the rules into the rogue gallery thread


----------



## Wandrer (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool. I'll have me posted tonight. All I have left to do is skills and feats.


----------



## Wandrer (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay, I posted in the Rogue's Gallery thread, entering game.

btw, I mostly lurk. I had to make a new account because I forgot my old password.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

Wandrer said:
			
		

> *Okay, I posted in the Rogue's Gallery thread, entering game.
> 
> btw, I mostly lurk. I had to make a new account because I forgot my old password. *




um

better let me introduce you instead of randomly appearing


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey wandrer

posting would be good about now


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2003)

Kit, I'm updating Mario as a 5th level Dedicated Hero, so I wanted to ask you if the Acolyte advanced class is allowed.


I can speak to Pikachu now! Wow!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 23, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Kit, I'm updating Mario as a 5th level Dedicated Hero, so I wanted to ask you if the Acolyte advanced class is allowed.
> 
> 
> I can speak to Pikachu now! Wow!  *




whoops

yes it is allowed - everything (as in classes) is allowed now

sorry forgot to tell everyone that


----------



## Calim (Mar 23, 2003)

so what kinda characters are ya'll playing if someone was needed as an alternate


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2003)

New players are always welcome, they have to start at 1st lvl though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 23, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *so what kinda characters are ya'll playing if someone was needed as an alternate *




er we're playing ourselves

so at the beginning you start out at 1st level as yourself

as you gain levels though, you can adjust yourself to be whatever you want


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

So does that mean I can take those levels of Assasin and Sorceror that show the true me?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *So does that mean I can take those levels of Assasin and Sorceror that show the true me?
> *




LOL!

I should make it clearer...anything in the D20Modern book is allowed after 1st level


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

*L* Yeah I figured that, I was just jokin.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **L* Yeah I figured that, I was just jokin. *




Suure 

(go post in GoT) hehe


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 30, 2003)

Would you be interested in letting another person in? I've been reading through what's going on now. It looks like a whole lot of fun. However, I am completly inexpierenced in this play by board thing. That and I'm not quite sure if I'm THIS wacky. 

Anyway, looking forward to a response and seeing how things go.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 31, 2003)

Sure

just post a character in the IC rogue gallery thread then post here letting me know you did and I"ll start you right in.

You'll have to start at 1st level though.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm posted. 
Should I include my stat bonuses to my saves and skills? If so, should I just note the total in parenthesis behind the value?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 3, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *I'm posted.
> Should I include my stat bonuses to my saves and skills? If so, should I just note the total in parenthesis behind the value? *




Yes

Ok I'll post you arriving in the IC thread and then you can start posting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

oh whoops!   Sorry Thoughtbubble!

I forgot to put that in my DM post - You can post yourself running up to the gym if you like or I will post you arriving tonight in my DM post.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 5, 2003)

I can post something, though I'm not 100% sure of why I'd be snooping around back there. Also, this is still on the Cornell campus, right? Well, time to dive in. 
Though it was more fun when I was thinking you were just waiting for the perfect moment to introduce me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *I can post something, though I'm not 100% sure of why I'd be snooping around back there. Also, this is still on the Cornell campus, right? Well, time to dive in.
> Though it was more fun when I was thinking you were just waiting for the perfect moment to introduce me.  *




I was but I just forgot to include it in the other post.  If you like I will introduce you in this post in a rather novel way.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

Whoops!

hmm

well ok

Sorry about that thoughbubble - well you're still hanging up there until someone gets it into their head to get you down

Rom - forgot to say what was in there - no you didn't find anything - yes it is a gym but in this case everything was put away...only things you can see are things too heavy for you to lift like benches etc


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 6, 2003)

I assume you mean me? 

Damn.  Well, where's the cupboard where they keep the stuff?  Is that in the Gym?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 6, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I assume you mean me?
> 
> Damn.  Well, where's the cupboard where they keep the stuff?  Is that in the Gym? *




oy vey yes

my brain is not functioning this weekend...so sorry!


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Whoops!
> 
> hmm
> 
> ...




Heh Heh. Don't worry. This is great! I just get introduced and allready I'm in an interesting situation. Awesome is how I'd describe it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

Just a reminder

don't forget to update your characters because I only work off what you put in the rogue gallery thread. So if you're level 7 and you have level 4 posted, I will do rolls based on the level 4


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2003)

Oops.. Don't mind the idiot, I've got me updated now. (AND MALE AGAIN!!! HEHE)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Oops.. Don't mind the idiot, I've got me updated now. (AND MALE AGAIN!!! HEHE) *




tsk tsk tsk!

I knew I should have kept you in the sailor skirt!


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> tsk tsk tsk!
> 
> ...




You know, there's always fixes for that.  

By the way, am I aware that Rom just tried to paralize me? That really defines what I'm going to try to do next.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know, there's always fixes for that.
> 
> By the way, am I aware that Rom just tried to paralize me? That really defines what I'm going to try to do next. *




oh yeah...not like he was being subtle about that...


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 17, 2003)

Probablly should have asked this in my last post, but can I do the easy parts of my level now and the hard parts later, or should it all go up at once?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *Probablly should have asked this in my last post, but can I do the easy parts of my level now and the hard parts later, or should it all go up at once? *




All at once would be better at least for me to look through stuff.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm going to wait to post an update until Monday night since  most people are off doing Easter things.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 21, 2003)

Could you help me figure out my wealth bonus? Mostly I'm confused by the difference between profession and occupation bonuses.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *Could you help me figure out my wealth bonus? Mostly I'm confused by the difference between profession and occupation bonuses. *




sure

Honestly, wealth bonus matters not much at all in this game so if you don't want to worry about it, that's fine.

Starting Wealth is +3 (this is where you normally roll, but I don't let you roll...only  give you a +3)

to this, add your occupation bonus...which is about a +3?  too lazy to look in my book right now.

then add in your profession bonus which should be really whatever ranks you put into it.   You don't have any so that's a zero. 

So you should have a +6 to start with.

Next Level...

its your previous bonus (+6) plus your profession bonus (+0) plus 1 so you should have +7.

does that make sense?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

I'll be updating tommorrow night.

Final exam tommorrow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2003)

Hehe, did I already say good luck? I guess it wouldn't hurt to say it again.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 26, 2003)

Surprize! It's a Dealine!
I'm not going to be in any shape to post this weekend (possibly into next week, seeing how things go). Thought I'd give you a heads up. Oh, does someone have a club I can borrow to beat the enthusiasm out of my starry-eyed partner?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

Sure

If I can use it to beat mine ;p
I've got one too


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 2, 2003)

Hi guys, chickified guys and Kit!
I was really really busy for what looked like a century, but now I'm back and back to stay. Would you still like me in the game? I guess a little voice of reason wouldn't hurt in Daniel's dream.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Hi guys, chickified guys and Kit!
> I was really really busy for what looked like a century, but now I'm back and back to stay. Would you still like me in the game? I guess a little voice of reason wouldn't hurt in Daniel's dream.  *




of course Mario!  Pikachu would be lonely without you!


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 2, 2003)

Thanks Kit!  Would you please post something to tell me what I was doing during that epic battle, just to get me back in action? So I can go and test my healing powers.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Thanks Kit!  Would you please post something to tell me what I was doing during that epic battle, just to get me back in action? So I can go and test my healing powers.  *




lol I have no idea what you were doing so you can post doing whatever you want as long as it doesn't interfere with what was already posted 

that's the beauty of ICCG, you can step away and comeback pretty easily


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 3, 2003)

Wooohoo! Reason! = )

Seriously though, glad you're back.

Oh, by the way all, how am I doing?

Oh, KV, I found something better than a club. It's the 'harsh stick of reality'. It's +4 vs optimists!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 4, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *Wooohoo! Reason! = )
> 
> Seriously though, glad you're back.
> 
> ...




You're doing great!  And, if you haven't noticed, reality has taken a long leave of absence for this game!


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 4, 2003)

Uh, six? Could you give me some clarification as to why/how you saw me pick up this thing? That affects how I'm going to react. 

'Cause, you know, I asked for help searching the place twice, and ended up having to do it myself anyway. So unless you were helping, I'm not going to be in any mood to share.

KV: the harsh stick of reality is for beating the enthusiasm out of your starry-eyed partner. It worked wonders on mine.


----------



## Sixchan (May 4, 2003)

I can only assume that real life me was sleeping when you asked, but since you said that you shoved it in your pocket and came back (and though I have no idea how far away you were), I guessed that my five levels of Infiltrator might have let me see it as you put it in your pocket and returned. *shrugs*

But if I'm right about what I think it is, and I didn't see it, it might be some time before your trinket is identified. Not that it's important particularly to me, since I probably wouldn't be able to use it (if I'm thinking correctly).  Tis up to you, I say.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 5, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I can only assume that real life me was sleeping when you asked, but since you said that you shoved it in your pocket and came back (and though I have no idea how far away you were), I guessed that my five levels of Infiltrator might have let me see it as you put it in your pocket and returned. *shrugs*
> 
> But if I'm right about what I think it is, and I didn't see it, it might be some time before your trinket is identified. Not that it's important particularly to me, since I probably wouldn't be able to use it (if I'm thinking correctly).  Tis up to you, I say. *





You couldn't have seen it as he was in another room at the time.  Everyone is in the gym, Daniel was in the locker room looking for his bookbag.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 6, 2003)

Uh, could I ask for some advice?
What're some interesting things I could do with these levels? None of the Advanced classes that are based from dedicated really appeal to me, and I havn't read through the entire D20 M book yet. Any pointers on cool stuff?


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 6, 2003)

I took the Acolyte class. (hence my curing spells)

Psionic powers classes seem cool too. They're not really tailored on the dedicated hero, but if you multiclass a bit you shouldn't have many problems qualifying for them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

*TDM Evaluation Time!*

ok

Time to get some feedback in order to make the game better for you.

Please email me answers to these questions and please be as honest as you can (er and polite too).

1. What about this game makes you want to play it more?  Basically what you want me NOT to change.

2. What's something about this game that you don't like much about?  Basically what you want me TO change.

3. What future (short or long term) goals or experiences do you want for your character?  Or are you happy with letting me direct it for you?

4. Any other comments?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 25, 2003)

Since its memorial day weekend and most people (in the U.S. anyway) are probably away at relatives until Monday - I'll slow down the updating to allow them time to post.


----------



## psychognome (May 26, 2003)

Kitana,

Um, could I join the game, or are you having enough trouble already with having to DM _one_ Finn?  If the answer's a positive, I can probably post my character... I mean me into the Rogue's Gallery.

And if I join the game, somebody has to tell me In Character what I've missed, 'cause I doubt that I can just appear out of nowhere and know everything that's going on.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

sure!

Just post up a level one character in the rogue gallery 

then post here letting me know and I'll post your introduction to the game


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

THE FINNS ARE COMING, THE FINNS ARE COMING!!!!

Shark fins?  AAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! outta the water!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

Here's the link to the rogue gallery thread


http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37236


----------



## psychognome (May 27, 2003)

Posted my character, waiting for further instructions.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

psychognome said:
			
		

> *Posted my character, waiting for further instructions.  *




ok - posting your introduction now


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 31, 2003)

Hey chief, sorry about my quietness. Suprize deadlines seem to be our company's way of working. Anyway, should I assume that I'm still walking to the wizard's tower, and that you just forgot to mention it?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *Hey chief, sorry about my quietness. Suprize deadlines seem to be our company's way of working. Anyway, should I assume that I'm still walking to the wizard's tower, and that you just forgot to mention it? *




whoops forgot to add you in there sorry about that.  Ok fixed the DM posts.  I just have missed it in the midst of the others.

EDIT: Assume that you've already arrive.  I've edited the posts to consider your arrival.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 31, 2003)

Awesome. Consider it done.


----------



## psychognome (Jun 2, 2003)

I'll be gone for a few days, be back on Thursday.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2003)

Any chance I can get in on this insanity ?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 2, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Any chance I can get in on this insanity ? *




hehe - yep

just post yourself in the rogue gallery thread.  Look at the first post to see directions on how to make your character.  You'll start off at Level 1.

geez - everybody wants to kill Barney that bad? 

EDIT: let me know when you posted it up, and I'll start you in the game


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> geez - everybody wants to kill Barney that bad?  *




By all the Nine Hells of Baator, YES!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2003)

Character is up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Character is up. *




ok posted your introduction


----------



## psychognome (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll be gone for a week, be back next monday.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey TDM? How do you want to handle this purchase stuff? Should items just have an aproximate wealth level, and we run from there? Do we just, exchange a wad of cash, then go buy stuff like normal (for D20 Modern)? Or should we do it the other way around, say find what we want and then come back, get cash for it and buy it?  Or do we need to say something about how much we're exchanging.


All I've got is this little number for wealth. And I'm not sure what all it does. 

Thanks Chief!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

ok

Everything as a DC so anything under that DC level - you can buy without taking down your wealth bonus.  However if you buy something above your wealth bonus, you will incure a penalty which will take your bonus down.

No big surprise that magical items here are going to be pretty darn expensive.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 22, 2003)

Ok. I just got that. I've been pouring over the D20 M SRD a little bit. So, if I exchange some cash, can I just assume it's enough to do purchases in standard D20 M style?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *Ok. I just got that. I've been pouring over the D20 M SRD a little bit. So, if I exchange some cash, can I just assume it's enough to do purchases in standard D20 M style? *




Yep - Whenever you want to buy something, let me know what you want to buy and I'll tell you the cost of buying that - if its under, or over and if its over, how much its gonna cost you.  I'll do all the rolls.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey all. Just a quick heads up. I'm still going to be posting sporatically for a while. I got one of those fake promotions at work, you know, the ones with added duties but no real benifits? 

Between that and these horrible deadlines, I'm going to have some trouble keeping up.

Just thought I'd let you know in (somewhat) advance.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 30, 2003)

Any chance of an update Hanh? We're probably going to need them more often if we're ever going to finish shopping.  I still have 2 more to visit (not counting the wand one I just entered).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Any chance of an update Hanh? We're probably going to need them more often if we're ever going to finish shopping.  I still have 2 more to visit (not counting the wand one I just entered). *




I"ll try, but as I said, I'm moving this week/weekend so only posts that I can get done quickly get posted and only in short bursts too.  Hopefully I'll have time to get it all in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

ok

I will be updating tommorrow.

Now - to move along the scene - tell me what you want to buy, see or do.  I'll post the results and we can regroup and go see Solid Snake!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2003)

I'll just be hanging around the other people, I don't want to do any shopping.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to clarify, I'm looking for bracers of ac, or gloves that grant a dex bonus. I just realized (in the game) that we'll be fighting stuff and getting hit hurts, thus extra AC is probablly good.


----------



## Protean (Jan 16, 2004)

Is it to late for this Bouncer to get in on the action?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2004)

Protean said:
			
		

> Is it to late for this Bouncer to get in on the action?





Post yourself in the In Character Rogue Gallery and then post up a link.  Then I'll write you in the story.


----------

